# Mathews LX for sale



## ics2win (Oct 24, 2005)

I have for sale a camo right handed Mathews LX bow. The draw is 25" @ 80% and 24.5" @ 65%, 50 lbs limbs. I currently have a NAP Quick Tune Fall Away rest on it which is made for this model, so I will include it at this time (I believe it is the 2000RG model about a $60 value). String and cable are in excellent shape. I plan to leave limb savers as well as nock set on it, peep sight not included. I'm asking $500 plus $15 for shipping.
This is a nice bow for the shorter draw length archer! Contact me if you have any questions. I'm not sure how up show a picture but you can contact me and I'll send you some.


----------



## ics2win (Oct 24, 2005)

$450 plus shipping $15


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Try it in th classifieds!!


----------



## teggers21 (Dec 23, 2005)

hey does it come with a quiver or sites. if you could email me with all it comes with i would really appreciate it.

thanks
ty

[email protected]


----------

